# Ceadar trees attacked by desease!



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've had several Eastern Red Cedar Trees in the pasture attacked by a deadly disease know as "Goat Blight". It causes the needles to be stripped from the entire tree except for the very top. Usually, it will affect trees around 6' tall. There is no known cure. It is caused by close contact with goats. 
In the photo, the tree on the left is a normal, healthy Eastern Red Cedar Tree. The tree on the right has been affected by "Goat Blight". The disease will, most likely, move on to the healthy trees as soon as all the needles are gone from the affected on. It is transmitted through goat saliva.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This old :serta: had nothing to do with it!! I swear!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The ones around here ain't saying nothin', either! 
 

I couldn't find one of the goats the other day. Looked all over. Figured she had gotten out of the fence somehow, so I went to look for the hole and to track her down. I found her IN a Cedar tree about 2 1/2' off of the ground! She was just sitting there, all four feet off of the ground, munching away! She wasn't stuck, just found a nice cool shady place to roost with plenty of food around. Now I know where to look before I start worrying about the fence!:serta:


----------

